# Briard?



## Chloe Corrigan (Jan 10, 2010)

My dad is interested in purchasing a Briard and I was wondering if anyone here had experience working with them. He doesn't want a show line, but a working line, and if he gets one he wants one from over-seas. So if anyone has any information on good breeders, or if they do or don't like the breed period, I would love to hear from you.

So far I have heard that they have coats that are tough to manage, that they can be over-protective, and unpredictable. I've also read that they have high herd drive (depending on the line, I suppose). Aren't they also used in France for search and rescue?


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Ive only known a handful of them. One was a nice pet dog from US show lines. The others were high-maintenance, stressy nerve bags. Couldn't tell you what lines they were from.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a very good Briard, that I took to IPO 3.

I bought him from a girlfriend of mine after knowing his grandmother and his father (Austrian lines). The mother was a milder type of dog than the mother but she was a very good mother to her pups.

My dog was large, robust and with lots of temperament and solid nerves. He was very neutral to people and other dogs but not to any other 4-legged creatures. However, I taught him to ignore them too and this worked as long as I kept my eye on him.

He's on Workingdog.eu - Eric von Syrinx - owner Gillian Schuler

He had good results in IPO, tackled any helper and excelled in the obedience part as long as I checked his spirits before we started.

I didn't train him well in tracking.

He was quiet in and around the house but once out in the woods and fields, he was untireable. He would trot on the springer on the cycle and howl as he did before Schutzdienst until we got out of the village.

I cannot honestly tell you where to buy a good dog - maybe Germany. This is why I changed the breed. There are obviously a few good ones out there but where to find them?

I guess I had the luck of the draw - at the time I trialled him, there were 3 Briards trialling but mine was the only one that had a good temperament. The other two were not against having a nip or two at two-leggeds, even when working.


----------

